# Just got goldfish, critique my setup!



## WashingtonCowgirl (Jul 27, 2010)

My roomies and I just got two free fantails in a 5 gal. I know that this is waaaaay to small, and we are looking for a 55 gal that we can afford. The setup we would like is
55gal with 2 Aqua Clear filters (these, the biggest size)
Live plants (are goldfish diggers? Any specific live plants that are good?)
Sand/river rock substrate

So would this be big enough and a good setup? If not, what would you change?


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

WashingtonCowgirl said:


> My roomies and I just got two free fantails in a 5 gal. I know that this is waaaaay to small, and we are looking for a 55 gal that we can afford. The setup we would like is
> 55gal with 2 Aqua Clear filters (these, the biggest size)
> Live plants (are goldfish diggers? Any specific live plants that are good?)
> Sand/river rock substrate
> ...


Sounds good .
Goldfish will eat plant's as well as uproot them, but perhaps Anubia plant's attached to wood or stones with fishing line,thread,super glue, would have best chance of longterm survival.
Large sword plant's could work also if rooted well in fairly deep (3inch) substrate at back of tank, and two inches of sand ,gravel, at front.
Might also consider floating plant's as well .something like..Pennywort would be my choice.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Your planned setup sounds good. I have two of the Aquaclear 70's on my 55 gal goldfish tank. You just might need to buffer the flow because even on the low setting they have a tendency to blow the sedentary fancies around. 

Substrate is tricky. You could try the basic gravel you get from petsmart or not. There have been cases of goldfish swallowing the gravel and getting it stuck. I chose to go with large river rock like you would get at the dollar store or some place like it. The other option is sand, but you have to worry about anoxic pockets. 

For plants, it's hit or miss with goldfish. Everyone seems to have luck with different things. Some people have luck with anubias, some with swords. I'm having luck with hornwort as it seems too prickly for my goldfish's tastes. One note about having the large gravel, plants don't grow well in loose gravel, so it's best to put the plants in little terracotta pots. That's how I'm growing my anarcharis, and it seems to do very well. If you do go with plants, you're also going to have to make sure you have the right lights. Too little or too much and you'll get a ton of algae. 

But for right now while you still have those little guys in a 5 gal tank, you're looking at daily 100% water changes just to prevent the ammonia from getting high. Cycling it is going to be nearly impossible.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

For goldfish substrate, I like large, smooth tumbled river rocks.  Very pretty and since they are so smooth they don't catch on fancy fins.


----------



## WashingtonCowgirl (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks for the input everyone  Right now I am doing a 50% change in the morning and and 100% change at night.I can't wait to get them in a bigger tank!


----------

